# Some Informative pictures



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Thought i'd share some informative pictures, or well help some out on what happens when u have more then one male with female group. 

In this photo you can tell how one male is getting nearly fully colored up yet the male on the right has minimial coloration, colored up male is becoming the alpha male if you were to take him out, more then likely another male will color up like the first one. 









Also their finnage grows best as the alpha male will nip and tear the other males fins making them look frail. As you can tell this is surely the alpha male:











Now this guy is currently being worked on in tank by himself getting him prepared for the ACA show next summer in Chicago, if you believe you have a cichlid that has chance in a show, is best to put him in tank by himself maybe a lab or something that is easily not a threat, make them color up more, and no fake plants or rocks, maybe some pvc so their finnage doesnt get nicked on or anything so can grow out good:









Hope this helps out some of you.

-MP


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

your fish are always so beautiful! ...thanks for the info


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

those are sweet pics


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

LOL Baby Baby ur a riot, hey ur the one that can make banner's for signatures?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

nah, thats ghetto


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

lmao baby_baby

thanks for the info mpro! your fish are beautiful!


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

Those A.C. are beautiful, what would constitute a "Show Quality" specimen?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Basically finnage, coloration. thing is ur fish is going to be bagged and only have day to couple days max to get his color back before the show, which is another thing to help that show fish hardly lose any color while being transported and that guy is one of them. Months to grow out finnage good so doesnt get damaged at all:










He is only candiadate i have, i would try to put this guy in:









But i have seen past year lwanda's and doesnt stand a chance against ACA winners of the past. But my Eureka does.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

your fish are always so beautiful im sure you could win :-D


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm _damn _impressed.

Well done!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanx guys. 



This just in, the Eureka will begin his training for the American Cichlid Association Show to be held in Chicago next summer with the GCCA. I'll keep you all posted.


----------

